# scared by the sound at rye playland in rye, ny



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

It is that time of year!! starting the sec weekend in oct (that friday, sat, sun) and everyweekend after untill halloween we are transforming the famous rye playland park in Rye, ny into a 10,000 sq. ft. haunted house....... Check us out on line also at http://www.scaredbythesound.com You will find video and pic's of what we do! The timmes and prices are also on the sight.... Hope to scare you all soon!


----------

